# Need new crew member



## Slightly Dangerous

My number one crewman got his own boat so now I need a replacement. Need someone willing to learn everything about a boat, offshore fishing, maintenance, repair, rigging baits, driving the boat, deck hand duties and assisting guests when I take my clients out.

Free fishing, free lodging and food when out of town, free tournament entry and share of any winnings, and lots of hard work. Prefer little or no experience with offshore fishing and boating. Boat is stored in West Houston so someone in that area or Katy/Sugar Land would be good. Must be available for some weekday and overnight trips to floaters as well as out of town trips as far as Florida/Bahamas on rare occasions.

Male/Female, doesn't matter as long as you are ready for the rock and roll. Fair weather fishermen need not apply. PM if interested.


----------



## Joshua Smith

Im interested what does it pay, partime/ fulltime. call me at 8322309992


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Here is what it pays:

"Free fishing, free lodging and food when out of town, free tournament entry and share of any winnings, and lots of hard work."

Not looking for a hired deck hand... just a crew member.


----------



## BullyARed

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Here is what it pays:
> 
> "Free fishing, free lodging and food when out of town, free tournament entry and share of any winnings, and lots of hard work."
> 
> Not looking for a hired deck hand... just a crew member.


You are dangerous. If I could turn the clock back 15 years when I was younger and dangerous


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Ha ha. You and me both BullyARed. That's why I'm looking for a crew member. Just not as nimble as I once was.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Shoot me a text I'd love to do it if work permits. 832-367-2728
Sounds like a vacation!


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Number change as of yesterday I forgot! 281.687.4345


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Let me get this straight, you a had a crew member "jump ship" and toss that deal out the window to buy his own boat ?

He11, after reading your offer, I'm tempted to sell my boat and sign up !!! LOL


----------



## centex99

I wish I lived in Houston versus Dallas... otherwise, I would be all over this....


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

I would be intrested in the the position. 281-686-4970


----------



## natureboy3002

That is something that I am interested in please give a call ... 979-201-1128
My name is Kevin


----------



## Calmday

Sounds like a hellofadeal. Good luck finding a dependable person.


----------



## great white fisherman

Sent you a Pm with no response.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Sorry for delayed responses. Been busy. I'll get with everyone today.

Thanks to all who replied. I'll close this for now.

Jerry


----------



## SALTY CRAB 101

i currently stay in poc but would be willing to travel an help out with all duties i am avilailble wheb=n ever 361 772 7123


----------



## sulross1

*Crew wanted*

Would like to sign on a little bout myself , retired uscg lot of underway time not much fishing experience , quick learner old timer work for glo so still on water a lot can hang with the best. If interested reply


----------



## cdkingfish

I'm very interested in this position, please call 281-661-9928 thank you.


----------



## Uluaking

*Interested*

Interested in the offer for an extra crew member. I have my own business so my schedule is usually flexible and of course I live in Katy Texas. Don't have experience deep sea fishing but I've been several times with my brother who lives in Hawaii and does tuna and marlin on a boat. Would love to be a part of a crew. Let me know if your still looking. 281-435-9802


----------

